# Jan 5 08 Tybee sheepshead



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Ok got a late start after some plan changes and launched the yak on the back river around 1130. 

Had 200 fiddlers and hours till sun down less then 100 yards to my fish stop. Sheepsheadin time 

Ok first one down and as soon as it gets close to the bottom line starts singin of the spool i flip the 525 into gear and the shorty sheepie rod doubles over. I Can tell its a bigg sheepie get him to the boat and reach for the net he didnt fit and POP he desided to leave. Ok so I stayed there catchin 8-11 inch fish for the next hour and caught more then i can count. I know the size limit is 10 but I wont keep a sheepie under 12. So few other spots and ended up with five nice one and way to many short sheeps. I had some huge ones on so they are in real thick. Rob the oyster and all are almost gome they have been eating so hard!!! 









ran out of crabs and off the water by 1545. 

tide was so lazy to day I never tied up just kindof hung where i wanted to be.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Some good eats right there Nick!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

congrats on the catch.


----------



## jtk (Oct 18, 2005)

*looking to fish Tybee Back River*

Looking for anyone interested in fishing Tybee Area, Have a Kayak. Tks John


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Nicely caught nick!!! 


JTK you wouldnt happen to be a tybee regular would you????? Know a guy named john that fished the pier some a few years back. Tall guy shaved head????


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

jtk send me a pm later around thursday or friday and we will get something up.


----------



## jtk (Oct 18, 2005)

yes that's me chet...when you gonna show me how to catch some fish...Allaround, I will get back to you this week,I have the wknd off. I have a Ocean Kayak(Prowler)..Still a rookie though. Tks for the reply...Jk


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Maybe this is a stupid question, but why did you put the stringer through the sheepies eyes instead of the gills? Wouldn't that kill them fairly quick?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

jtk said:


> yes that's me chet...when you gonna show me how to catch some fish...Allaround, I will get back to you this week,I have the wknd off. I have a Ocean Kayak(Prowler)..Still a rookie though. Tks for the reply...Jk


thought that was you bud. I dont no how to catch em or where. you that man!!!!! How you been? still keepin the tybee trouble under raps??


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

newtoNaples said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question, but why did you put the stringer through the sheepies eyes instead of the gills? Wouldn't that kill them fairly quick?


Just my thoughts.....but you ever seen a sheepshead teeth and biting power. A good one will crack the bone in a split second.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

I go through the eyes cause its much easier to get in and out and they stay alive for hours that way and they cant see the pillings. So they arnt tempeted to run and tangle up in them. I manly do it cause it faster.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

allaroundfishin said:


> I go through the eyes cause its much easier to get in and out and they stay alive for hours that way and they cant see the pillings. So they arnt tempeted to run and tangle up in them. I manly do it cause it faster.


That makes a lot of sense. I never had that problem but I will start doing that from now on. Good info.


----------

